# Lift problems continue



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't get my lift to work right. I changed out the fluid (80-90 gear oil = $68) and the lift started going all the way up and only drifting down rather than dropping down. The yoke spring was loose so I looked up how to adjust it. While I had the spring off I moved the rod around and it made the lift do strange things. I put the spring back on and adjusted it to specs and now the lift won't go all the way up again. Have I screwed something up. Is it the lift that is drifting down or the pump?
Thanks for any advice.
Puck Head


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

http://hometown.aol.com/wzsherman/myhomepage/sale.html 

Contact Zane Sherman. He is a wizard at the lift systems. You probably just have it out of adjustment (not hard to do). Zane sells a jig and "how to" book on the subject.


----------

